# Inexpensive brake bleeders (mostly for FAQ purposes)



## sparty (Jun 14, 2002)

As mentioned in the FAQ sticky, http://www.bmw-m.net/TechProc/bleeder.htm has a good how-to for building a pressure bleeder for less than $30 in parts (their prices, not mine, as I haven't tried it). Some of you may also have noticed the Motive Products bleeder (http://www.motiveproducts.com/), available for around $50 from places such as Adirondack Auto Brokers.
What I noticed after getting my Motive Products bleeder, in addition to the ease of use (if you're still trying to scramble from bleeder screw to bleeder screw while your buddy uses the brake pedal, you owe it to yourself to get one or build one per the above directions), is that it's extremely similar to the bleeder described at the BMW page above. It also doesn't appear to be covered by any patents; I didn't see any "Patent #..." or "Patent Pending" notices on the box or the device.
Please keep in mind that I don't know who got the idea from whom, and even if Motive Products is a result of somebody saying, "hey...that's easy to do...I could build and sell those" (it may even be the guy who did the original writeup; I have no idea), I'm still happy with a $45 pressure bleeder that I know works (given the option between building one per the directions and buying one, I'd probably buy one anyhow because my attempts to deal with plumbing have generally been less than successful, and I don't like the idea of dumping brake fluid all over myself). I just thought this might be interesting information.


----------



## Tjax (Feb 20, 2003)

*Re: Inexpensive brake bleeders (sparty)*

I made one as per the instructions and cost me about $27 US. Works great. Looks almost identical to the Motive.


----------



## chackers (Jan 21, 2004)

*Motive Power Bleeder problems*

One problem this contraption has is that the reservoir cap adapter doesn't spin freely on the end of the hose: when you twist it onto the reservoir, you have to turn the entire unit: bottle, line, and cap adapter







. It's worse when you're removing it, because you're simultaneously trying to avoid spilling brake fluid, too. You might want an assistant, to wipe up spilling brake fluid.
In the instructions for my Motive Power Bleeder, it says not to exceed 20psi, or you could damage your brake "system". I thought, "These systems take, like, 1600psi, so how could this bleeder damage it at 20psi?" I had it pumped up to almost 20psi, when a spitting sound started, and I noticed brake fluid leaking out from the underside of the reservoir







. It turns out that the seal between the grommets between the reservoir and the master cylinder failed, and the fluid was forced out until the pressure dropped. In my case, it's probably due in part to old seals ('87 GLi w/187k), but be warned that this is where problems can occur. Once the pressure is relieved, the seal closes back up (it did in my case, at least), but it's still messy.


----------



## Tjax (Feb 20, 2003)

*Re: Motive Power Bleeder problems (chackers)*

I used a spare cap I had off an old MC reservoir. It has a center section that does spin. Not very easily but it does spin. So no prob there with mine. And I had fluid seepage at the seals also the first time I used it. Think I had it over 15psi. Now I just bleed around 10-12psi, still works fine and it don't come out the bottom of the reservoir.


----------



## Jetta2dr (Feb 19, 2001)

*Re: Inexpensive brake bleeders (sparty)*

I like vacuum bleeders. Attach hose to bleeder screw and suck.


----------



## jib.ninja (Oct 27, 2003)

*Re: Inexpensive brake bleeders (Jetta2dr)*

can you use this pressure bleed method with first time brake install? like if I install new dry calipers with new lines, do I still have to prep the calipers by pushing fluid in first and then regular vacuum bleeding, or does the pressure method elliminate this prep step?


----------



## Vergasser (Jul 4, 2004)

I use a one-way check valve for tubing I purchased at a local drug store.
Has worked great for 10 years.
Cost me $2.


----------



## gbovino (May 14, 2002)

*Re: (Vergasser)*

I spec'd everything out at at the local Ace Hardware.
The pressure sprayer was 22.50. I bought 3 of the brass fitting, washer and nut for other cars. 6 feet of poly hosing and 2 small screw hose clamps.
The total with tax came out to be 52 dollars. I'm wondering if I should return the stuff and buy the motiv one since it comes with a pretty snazzy pressure gauge.


----------



## Banditt007 (Oct 23, 2002)

*Re: (gbovino)*

the motiv costs the same or less than making one your self... for the most part. I'm not knocking anyone making one themselves...i tried too







but in the end $ wise the motiv is where its at.


----------



## Shad (Feb 8, 2003)

*Re: Motive Power Bleeder problems (chackers)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chackers* »_In the instructions for my Motive Power Bleeder, it says not to exceed 20psi, or you could damage your brake "system". I thought, "These systems take, like, 1600psi, so how could this bleeder damage it at 20psi?" I had it pumped up to almost 20psi, when a spitting sound started, and I noticed brake fluid leaking out from the underside of the reservoir







. It turns out that the seal between the grommets between the reservoir and the master cylinder failed, and the fluid was forced out until the pressure dropped. In my case, it's probably due in part to old seals ('87 GLi w/187k), but be warned that this is where problems can occur. Once the pressure is relieved, the seal closes back up (it did in my case, at least), but it's still messy.

Don't you realize that the high pressure section starts at the master cylinder and ends at the caliper? The fluid reservoir - and it's seals - are the low pressure section. So, you shouldn't try to go past 10psi. The reservoir might crack, too.


----------

